# Online Electrical shop in Ph



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, All

I hope this 
doesn't sound like a silly question. I am originally from Philippines living in the UK. I wish to send my Mum a pressie for Christmas but I'm not certain which shop to buy it too. I am thinking of television since it is what she wanted. She doesn't asked for a costly one- just one functional and has everything it needs when it arrived. 

Thank you kindly, C'


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome.. There are several online shopping sites available but no way to know which if any are reliable. For me or others to list one here would be against forum rules as advertising and it is not allowed. Perhaps just have your family use cash and buy at a local mall or store...


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, Gene. I understand you cannot lists shop names here. Your suggestions to just buy it there seems ideal- sadly, it hasn't work before and my mum still has no television. I guess, I will just have to go on holiday to see her in Angeles City and buy a telly on my way there! -


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's probably the best idea if possible for you to do so when on a trip here. There are several malls in and around the Angeles area. Two of them are large, nationwide malls. Stores generally charge between P300 to P400 to deliver to a local address.

Happy shopping and Happy Holidays:xmassnow:


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Gene, I think I know which malls you're referring. I was in Angeles City in February this year but didn't get chance to look at shops , since I was busy travelling around seeing friends and family. I was also, looking for some property to rent/ buy maybe, around and outside Manila and Fell in love in one area of Laguna. I guess, it's another thread , since I and my hubby are thinking of retiring back in Philippines in the near future. 

Thanks again C'


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

imnaruto said:


> i have asked forum admins to open up a classifieds section for the philippines, was advised it will be done in the next few days. hope its done


Thank you, that would be great !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Laguna*



c_uk said:


> Thank you Gene, I think I know which malls you're referring. I was in Angeles City in February this year but didn't get chance to look at shops , since I was busy travelling around seeing friends and family. I was also, looking for some property to rent/ buy maybe, around and outside Manila and Fell in love in one area of Laguna. I guess, it's another thread , since I and my hubby are thinking of retiring back in Philippines in the near future.
> 
> Thanks again C'


I'm with you on the Laguna area. My wife and I along with our kids went there earlier this year and really enjoyed the entire area. Even went to a jungle type resort for lunch and a swim. I particularly like the type or style of motor tricycle they use in that area. We use a trike up here but would love to have one from that area--really fancy looking things.
Be sure to post a bunch of good photos of the area for us when you have made the move and have some time.


Gene


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I'm with you on the Laguna area. My wife and I along with our kids went there earlier this year and really enjoyed the entire area. Even went to a jungle type resort for lunch and a swim. I particularly like the type or style of motor tricycle they use in that area. We use a trike up here but would love to have one from that area--really fancy looking things.
> Be sure to post a bunch of good photos of the area for us when you have made the move and have some time.
> 
> Gene


Hi Gene,

It be a while yet but I certainly will give feedback about the place. It's just one of the option and other places closer to Makati. I enjoy looking at places when I'm on holiday in Philippines apart from eating . I am looking forward to visiting my cousin in Laguna and in Angeles city. Of course, the food and the crazy city!


----------

